# Rats needing adoption in Kansas City area



## Angry_J (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all, I'm sad to report that I need to re-home my rats, along with my Martin's Rat Skyscraper (powder coated, flip-top). 

These rats are two years old and I've had them since they were 12 weeks. I'm a teacher and they spent the weeks in my classroom, and weekends at home with me and my family, so they're very used to attention and handling. I have to find them new homes because I've developed an allergy to them and can't even be in the same room as them any more. 

I haven't posted on here in a long time, but there are photos of them somewhere around here. One of the girls is a black-capped, normal eared, and the other is a platinum capped, dumbo eared. Both are very sweet and loving, especially scrappy, the black-capped one. 

These girls are free to the right home, and will come with all of their supplies, shelf-liners, hammocks, water bottles, dishes, toys, etc... 

I am asking $25 for the cage simply because it's worth it, but I'll give the girls to the right home without selling the cage as well. 

I also have another 'ebay style' cage that has the same dimensions as the rat skyscraper that's at my school. I'll donate that to the right person or rescue group as well.

Myself, my children, and my students are sad about this, but I hope that the girls can find a good home with people who understand what rats need.

If you're interested, please email me at angryj at gmail dot com. Or, give me a call at 913-579-7956.

Up for adoption: These pics are very old, they're all grown up now. : 
Faye - 










Scrappy -


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Did you manage to find a home for the two girls? This forum tends not to be too successful with rehoming rats - you may have more luck on goosemoose, ratshack, jorats. Just some examples.


----------



## careyrose (Jan 3, 2010)

Would love them if they are still available. Also near Kansas City. New to this forum so not quite sure how to contact you.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

careyrose said:


> Would love them if they are still available. Also near Kansas City. New to this forum so not quite sure how to contact you.





Angry_J said:


> If you're interested, please email me at angryj at gmail dot com. Or, give me a call at 913-579-7956.


----------



## careyrose (Jan 3, 2010)

Just noticed the contact info....thank you!!


----------



## kscanuck785 (Jan 11, 2010)

are they adopted??


----------

